# hello



## finefilly (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi I'm a first time user of this forum and so far its proved helpful and already have made my first purchasr of a black and a dove pair,

I'm looking for more does and another buck. Various colours in leicester


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:welcome1 :gwavebw :welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Warm welcome
:welcome1


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hya! :welcome1


----------

